# Capt. Nathan's Wade Fishing Lures Report; Seadrift, TX; 5/15/18



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

It took us a couple wades to locate them this morning, and when we did it was an aggressive bite from solid trout. Water colorwas clean to a small greenish tint, and was loaded with rafts of finger mullet.

With the early morning cloud cover they want DSL chicken of the c, then when the sun popped out it was all strawberry wine and dirty tequila. Both the 4â€ and super models worked today. Most fish were holding in thigh deep water with scattered sand pockets. 

All fish over 23â€ were released for another day. Give me a call, shoot me a text, or check out our website for open dates and pricing. We have availability for May-July. Get on down here and become a part of the action!


----------

